# Wiring A 2 Way Light Switch



## camerashy

I'm no DIYer so please excuse what may be a simple question to others.
I have 2 light switches in my garage and one of them is playing up so I'm hoping to replace it but cannot configure the wiring arrangement so hope someone can give me some advice please.



http://imgur.com/B5wQZ5T




http://imgur.com/AUYQzqN


The first image shows the current wiring set up and the second shows the new switch with 3 terminals numbered 1; 2 and COM (Common).
Could someone please advice where the 2 joint red cables go, where the single red cable goes and where the black cable goes please.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## dholdi

The pair of reds is in common on your old switch.


----------



## camerashy

Thanks.....so would it be
The 2 joined red cables in COM
The single red cable in 1 and the black cable in 2


----------



## Kev.O

camerashy said:


> Thanks.....so would it be
> The 2 joined red cables in COM
> The single red cable in 1 and the black cable in 2


Correct. With the light off, the top of the switch should be flush with the back plate. If this is not the case, change the black to 1 and red to 2.


----------



## camerashy

Thanks mate appreciate your help


----------



## camerashy

Worked fine, thanks again


----------



## Kev.O

You’re welcome.


----------

